# Mia in Labor?



## DrakesFarm

Well my LGD is pregnant and I think she is Dialating and has milk and isnt moving much and has made a nest, is she ready? Here are some pics to help


----------



## toth boer goats

She does look dilated there. The way she is acting, yes, she is ready.

Has she tried pushing?


----------



## DrakesFarm

Not that Ive seen, I wasnt expecting puppies until next week


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is she panting, whining, getting up and laying down a lot, cleaning herself a lot, restless, and things like that? If no, then she is not in labor.


----------



## DrakesFarm

No panting but all the others, but she only whines when I am nit with her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She sounds close then, when she starts panting is when she'll be in active labor.


----------



## DrakesFarm

Ok thanks


----------



## DrakesFarm

And still unconfortable


----------



## clementegal

How is she?


----------



## DrakesFarm

Well as of ten minutes ago the dang dog is back to her normal self and the Dialation is down so Im happy she isnt misscarrying


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow, keep us updated, hope all goes well.


----------



## DrakesFarm

I couldnt beleive it and so I checked and checked again and the swelling actualy went down


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

That's good though, a week early is never any good, she was just psyching you out!


----------



## DrakesFarm

Im so glad she didnt have them early sad thing is shes due right when I go to Kentucky


----------



## toth boer goats

Praying she will be OK


----------



## DrakesFarm

Thanks


----------



## milk and honey

What kind of dog is she ?


----------



## DrakesFarm

She is an anatolian pyrenees cross


----------



## clementegal

DrakesFarm said:


> Im so glad she didnt have them early sad thing is shes due right when I go to Kentucky


Aww but what about pictures!!!


----------



## DrakesFarm

Dont worry theyll send them to me and ill post them here asap, and for the record she was dialated again today but had a ton of extra energy


----------



## Jessica84

Braxton hicks??? Lol poor girl


----------



## DrakesFarm

My aunt said when ehe raised dog they could start dialating up to two weeks early and also said she isnt quite ready because she isnt loose enough yet


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, it's all the hormomes, like when a doe get's swollen and then back to normal.


----------



## DrakesFarm

Crazy dog got out twice tonight and was half a mile down the road


----------



## DrakesFarm

Her mate went missing two or three days ago so i wonder if she was looking for him


----------



## DrakesFarm

Update.
Ok so she hasnt had them yet, but its a full moon tonight so who knows, anyway so she is dialated even more! i cant wait lol.


----------



## ksalvagno

Did you find your other dog?

Good luck on the birth.


----------



## DrakesFarm

Yes we found him, Actualy hes my uncles dog, he was supposed to be with the goats but He left my 6 month old pup to work 45 head al
By his self, but hes doing better by hisself than with either of the other two , so he will stay with them like that for the next month or two, anyways the father ran up to my farm then back to the goats then he went to my uncles farm, visiting me every morning for three days then he disapeared. He showed up at my uncles farm and my uncle took him to his house. If that confused you im sorry, it confused me too. Lol


----------



## DrakesFarm

Well sorry I havnt been keeping you updated but its been busy, wednesday we took her to the vet and she ended up prolapsing but they said to just keep it lubricated and keep putting it back in. So a day or two of this and Mia quit eating and was not doing anything normaly. So we called our farm vet and my two cousins who are experienced in vet stuff and they are all mad at that vet for not doing something and said to immediatly take her to a different vet and get a c section done, so this morning Mia went to st. Joe and about an hour ago she delivered 11 alot more than I thought she would . But i havnt seen them yet we are going to pick her up at 5 and ill post pics.


----------



## wildegoats0426

AWWW I bet they are adorable! Cant wait


----------



## DrakesFarm

Me either!!! I cant beleive she had 11!!!


----------



## nchen7

wow! Congrats to Mia on ELEVEN!!! can't wait to see puppy pictures!


----------



## milk and honey

Looking forward to seeing those babies! Congrats!


----------



## DrakesFarm

Me too I cant wait we are leavin about now to go get her


----------



## HoukFarms

Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## DrakesFarm

Heres the first pic will be more here in a little bit


----------



## erica4481

Me too!! Me too!! ^


----------



## wildegoats0426

DrakesFarm said:


> Well my LGD is pregnant and I think she is Dialating and has milk and isnt moving much and has made a nest, is she ready? Here are some pics to help


What breed is the dad? Those pups are SO cute


----------



## ksalvagno

They are just too cute!


----------



## HoukFarms

Holy dog! Those are ADORABLE !!


----------



## nchen7

oh my goodness. that is a PILE of puppies!!!  love them!!!


----------



## DrakesFarm

wildegoats23 said:


> What breed is the dad? Those pups are SO cute


The daddy is a pure Pyrenees, but mom is a pyrenees anatolian cross


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh wow, they look like spotted red cattle dogs! Way too cute


----------



## erica4481

They're cuties congrats!


----------



## liz

Congratulations!! That is certainly a very adorable puppy pile 

Sorry that Mia needed that C section...I'm sure it had to be a very scary and nervous time for you :hug:


----------



## DrakesFarm

Thanks Liz but I wasnt realy scared because this vet was so much better


----------



## milk and honey

A pile of spots!!! Lovely! What fun..hope momma Mia heals quickly


----------



## DrakesFarm

Momma was so doped up she didnt know where she was lol


----------



## MoKa-Farms

They are sooooo cute! Love the cow coloring! Congrats to you and Mia on ELEVEN puppies!


----------



## HoukFarms

Congrats soooo cute !!


----------



## DrakesFarm

These brats are huge i will post pics tomorrow


----------



## DrakesFarm

We lost the runt while I was in Kentucky but there was something wrong with her because she wanst growing right but the rest are huge and healthy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are they looking like big fat baked potatoes yet? :laugh: Chunky pups are healthy pups 

Sorry about the runt, they don't normally make it in large litters, glad the rest are doing great though!


----------



## DrakesFarm

Thank you, and yes they look like giant baked potatoes


----------



## DrakesFarm

Wow time flys anyways they are three weeks old and huge Pupies for sale!!!


----------



## goatlady1314

Awww where are you from?


----------



## DrakesFarm

Kansas


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## DrakesFarm

They are adorable arnt they


----------



## nchen7

oh my. they're TOO CUTE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Adorable!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww how cute


----------

